# ¿Cómo hacer un semáforo?



## ALF

Hola. Tengo que hacer un proyecto de un semaforo  que inicie en el color rojo, y dure un tiempo  y al momento de cambiar a verde debe  parpadear 3 veces, cuando se termine el tiempo del verde debe parpadear tres veces y pasar al naranja que de igual forma debe parpadear 3 veces y pasar a rojo  y asi secesivamente y en el momento que este en verde debe de prender un muñequito que simule caminar contando el tiempo que dura el siga. La condicion es que debe estar echo con lo que sea de compuertas, FF o contadores pero no con memeorias; Entoces creanme que no tengo idea de como hacerlo  a si que les agradeceria mucho que me pudieran auxiliar con esto. De antemano muchas gracias [/b]


----------



## ocierD

podrias hacer un temporizador monostable, que sea el tiempo que quieras (ejemplo 10 segundos), conectas el led verde a ese temporizador, en su misma salida conectas otro monostable que su salida de a uno astable y que este prenda despues de que el primer monostable se haya apagado, para que parpadee el astable osea el mismo led el primer monostable y el astable los conectas a un solo led, ya sea el verde, el amarillo, o el rojo.


----------



## Salomon

hola necesito toda la ayuda posible para realizar un sistema de semaforos que me pidieron pero que no tengo idea de como hacer las indicaciones son las siguientes.

Existen botones peatonales en cada esquina y al reunirse 13 personas en las 4 esquinas, todos los semáforos pasan a rojo durante 4 s

El semáforo regresa a la secuencia en la cual estaba
El verde tarda 5 s
Al cambiar de verde al amarillo parpadea
El amarillo tarda 2 s

Emplear maqueta para representar el sistema


realmente necesito de su ayuda espero que puedan responder pronto y estare atento a esto agradeciendo por adelantado su ayuda 

atte D@vid.


----------



## VichoT

Holas.Salomon.Como debes hacer tu semaforo..con logica conbinacional, PIC o PLC o que??????

BYE!


----------



## Salomon

pues no puedo usar memorias 

y supongo que con flip flop  o algo asi la vdd no conosco muy bien los dispositivos estoy en su estudio e investigacion de estos.


----------



## tiopepe123

explica mejor lo que quieres, cuantos quieres.... y te ayudamos.

Si con flip-flops y un 555 se pueden hacer pero hay mas formas y colores y presupuestos.


----------



## duendeb

hola necesito que alguien me ayude a realizar un semaforo con leds de alta luminosidad, que al momento  de conectarlo a la fuente de poder funcione con la luz roja y despues de un tiempo se pase al verde y asi sucecivamente.,


por fa, agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## joga

esto lo puedes hacer facilmente con un pic 12f629 te recomiendo que investigues un poco acerca de pics y en este enlace http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?PHPSESSID=a1d1069968912dca815e31cf63197bc0&topic=3613.0 
seguro encuentras un ejemplo que te sirva, de hecho esto que necesitas es muy sencillo, pero necesitas las herramientas basicas para hacer proyectos con pics


----------



## xhackdavidx

yo creo que lo mejor seria usar el 7417, o algo asi para los circuitos sencillos y para los complejos, si quieren usar una especie de "flip-flop", se uede hacer con puertas logicas.


----------



## enano

que tal pues la verdad ando en las mismas nesecito hacer un semaforo que empiece en verde y despues de unos segundos empiece a parpadear antes de cambiar al amarillo y despues cambia al rojo, como si fuera un semaforo normal, ya logre hacer el cambio de verde a amarillo y a rojo con 555 y flip-flop el problema que tengo es que no encuentro la forma de hacer parpadear el verde, por favor nesecito de su ayuda es mi tarea para pasar este mes. espero me puedan ayudar y si tuvieran algun diagrama por favor envienmelo les agradezco la atensión saludos bye


----------



## mikel17

Hola a todos. 

Bueno yo tambien tengo pensado hacer un semaforo como proyecto. Pero lo quisiera hacer algo parecido alas ideas que han puesto arriba y no han dado aun soluciones U.u ... 

Quiisiera que al conectar la tension prenda la luz roja luego de un cierto tiempo parpadee 3 veces esta luz y cambie a la amarilla .. un tiempo.. parpadea 3 veces.. y cambia a verde y asi sucesivamente. 

Solo quisiera usar 555, flip flops y compuertas.. Alguno tendra el circuito para verlo? O alguien que me de ideas?  

De antemano.. Gracias


----------



## ls2k

lo que se me ocurre es utilizar un  555 que de los pulsos de reloj para un contador de unas 9 salidas. en las primeras tres leds rojos, pero en la ultima de esa tres otro timmer que lo haga parpadear.. lo mismo con el verde y con el naranja.. es facil, y barato las frecuencias de llos pulsos lo dejo a tu criterio.. debes tratar de meter los led de cada color en una cosita donde no se note que son tres y no uno... suerte..

adjunto algo que te puede servir.


----------



## mikel17

uhmm.. Entiendo mas o menos tu idea..  Voy a conseguir ese int 4017 ya que no lo tengo (espero conseguirlo) :S y tratar de implementarlo en un protoboard.


----------



## zgouki

No tiene el livewire? Alli, en la parte de Samples Electronic Circuits hay un semaforo muy bueno solo con 2 IC : 74LS190 y 74LS02 (sin conatr el 555, que ese lo tienes q usar si o si). Te adjunto una imagen y el archivo 
Saludos.


----------



## mikel17

ta bueno el circuito ese.
Pero como haria para que antes de cambiar de color parpadee el led? Como si estuviera avisando que ya va a cambiar al siguiente color.

Que debo aumentar?


----------



## fernandob

mikel17 dijo:
			
		

> Que debo aumentar?



¿tus conocimientos ? quizas


----------



## ls2k

jejejjeej  fernandob siempre con sus chistes... la forma que presentan en livewire no avisa el cambio de color... asi que tendras qu e ingeniartelas lo unico que se me ocurre es eso con el contador de 9 salidas


----------



## tpc

¿con que abro el archivo!!!!!


----------



## Colchy

Buenas he intentado montar el circuito en Multisim pero no consigo iluminar 3 luces de 230V alguien m puede ayudar?

Gracias


----------



## gastonopel

buenas tardes... quisiera saber como puedo hacer un semaforo que pase de rojo a verde y cuando largue ponga en funcionamiento un cronometro que al pasar por la meta este se detenga por medio e un sensor para saber el tiempo que recorrido en el tramo... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## edwin625

espero este link los ayude http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-semaforo.html


----------



## GerardoU2

Hola buen dia tengan todos Ustedes

He querido realizar un Semaforo de cuatro vias, pero no he logrado conmutar bien los tiempos de estos. Estoy utilizando lo siguiente para realizarlo :

74190
555
y compuertas Nor

Talvez alguien me puede ayudar con esto por favor.

Un saludo muy cordial Desde El Salvador


----------



## cerebroo

Pero explicanos como es que lo quieres hacer, y que funcion tendrian esos integrado que mencionas.

saludos


----------



## GerardoU2

quiero hacer(a escala) una calle de 4 vias, y un semaforo que le de paso a las 4 calles. El 555 lo estoy utilizando como un generador de pulsos y los 74190 para que realicen conteos y asi me puedan dar los niveles de acceso que necesito. Te enviare un archivo adjunto de lo que estoy realizando.


----------



## sydjoe

ocierD dijo:


> podrias hacer un temporizador monostable, que sea el tiempo que quieras (ejemplo 10 segundos), conectas el led verde a ese temporizador, en su misma salida conectas otro monostable que su salida de a uno astable y que este prenda despues de que el primer monostable se haya apagado, para que parpadee el astable osea el mismo led el primer monostable y el astable los conectas a un solo led, ya sea el verde, el amarillo, o el rojo.



HOLA MUY BUENOS DÍAS, quisiera y espero que me ayuden con un circuito para diseñar un semáforo para personas con discapacidad visual, he buscado documentación y lo único que sale es que los han implementado en argentina y mexico, pero no muestran en si como hicieron el dispositivo, y quiero hacerlo para mi tesis de grado. (la idea que tengo es que la persona invidente presione un botón y se le sera indicado de manera auditiva o vibrando el estado en que se encuentra el semáforo y cuanto debe esperar para cruzar.)


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Yo los he visto!, es lo mismo que cualquier semaforo, lo único diferente es que tiene una chicharra(sirena) que aviza cuando se va a terminar el tiempo para cruzar y cuando puede cruzar,lo que nunca e visto es a una persona discapacitada usandolo, jejeje!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cuando esté en verde debe enviar un sonido, pero este sonido dependerá de cuanto tiempo va a durar el estado del verde, en el momento que se activa el sistema de cruzar.
También un sonido para el rojo.
Y otras consideraciones complementarias de seguridad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## manuelmonpa

Buenas necesito hacer un semáforo con temporizador, pero no he podido conseguir el 74190, entoces decidí comprar el 7490, será que puede hacerlo con este? Es que el 74190 no se consigue en mi ciudad, como lo podría hacer de otros forma?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

El 7490 y el 74190 son Contadores BCD, la diferencia es que el 74190 cuenta en las dos direcciones (arriba y abajo) y además es programable, esto quiere decir que le puedes hacer comenzar en el número que desees.

El 7490 solo cuenta en sentido ascendente.

Para hacer un Semáforo necesitarás...

Tres Diodos Led, Rojo Ámbar y Verde

Una Base de Tiempos, pe. con un 555

Un Contador, el 7490 te irá bien, pero...

Quizás es mejor que te plantees utilizar un CD4017 te simplificará mucho el circuito, mira el Data Sheet.

Sal U2


----------



## manuelmonpa

Si ya tengo armado con el 7490 el contador de 0-9, como podría adaptaler los 3 led del semáforo y a donde irán conectados


----------



## Fogonazo

manuelmonpa dijo:


> Si ya tengo armado con el 7490 el contador de 0-9, como podría adaptaler los 3 led del semáforo y a donde irán conectados



Ver el archivo adjunto 16407​
Es la misma conexión, solo debes emplear las salidas equivalentes de tu integrado (7490).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, analizando el circuito con 74LS190, en la condición Q1 y Q2 en alto, estarán encendidas dos luces al mismo tiempo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo hice algo parecido para los torneos de tiro con arco ....en tecnologia cmos
Como detesto el 555 , use de base de tiempo los 50Hz de la AC , los dividí con un 4060 y luego con un 4017 hice las salidas . Error: 2% ( el de la frecuencia de linea ) 
Hace tanto que ni me quedo el circuito !


----------



## manuelmonpa

Ok ya hice la pruebas con ese circuito, pero resulta que mi circuito debe durar de 0-9 en verde, pasar a amarillo y despues de 0-9 en rojo, alguien sabe como hacer eso. (Ci 74ls90 ) ya hice el contador de 0-9 con el dirver 7448 y funciona bien, falta hacer las luces del semaforo


----------



## megasaw

Saludos, tengo un ejercicio que, básicamente a todos en mi curso nos tiene locos, nuestro profesor nos preguntó que si sabíamos lo que era un semáforo, y todos instintivamente respondimos que sí, a lo que pidió que construyéramos uno con estas condiciones: Rojo 30s, Verde 25s y Amarillo 5s. Sólo podíamos usar lo aprendido en clases (ROM, EPROM, Comparadores, Sumadores, Flip Flop y Registros de desplazamiento) a lo que salieron varias ideas de cómo hacerlo, yo y mi compañero lo hicimos con comparadores, para que cada Led se apague al terminar su secuencia, el problema es que a todos nos dijo lo mismo: eso no es un semáforo. Todos nos sorprendimos pues lo que hicimos cumplía con la condición que pidió, pero no cambió de idea, decía lo mismo, no es un semáforo, piensen que es un problema de la vida real y se darán cuenta de que no lo es. ¿Qué es lo que quiere decir? ¿Falta o sobra un elemento? ¿O qué es un semáforo y cómo funciona realmente? Adjunto una imagen del circuito y el circuito en proteus que hicimos, aunque falta corregir un error en el led verde y amarillo.


----------



## pandacba

Creo que a lo que se refería debe ser a un semáforo en un cruce, es decir mientras esta en verde de un lado esta en rojo en el otro y viceversa y cuando esta en amarillo lo esta en ambos lados


----------



## juanma2468

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que a lo que se refería debe ser a un semáforo en un cruce, es decir mientras esta en verde de un lado esta en rojo en el otro y viceversa y cuando esta en amarillo lo esta en ambos lados


Una parte está bien, otra No, aún que eso quizás pueda variar de un lugar a otro. La parte en que uno está en rojo y el otro en verde está bien, pero no la de que los 2 estén en amarillo. Cuando el semáforo que está en verde va a a cambiar a rojo, pasa primero al amarillo y luego al rojo, pero siempre lo hace manteniéndose en rojo el otro semáforo, por lo que hay un tiempo muy corto, menos de 1 segundo en el que los 2 semáforos se encuentran en rojo, luego inmediatamente de ese segundo, el semáforo que estaba en rojo pasa a amarillo y luego a verde y la secuencia se repite. Y tiene lógica, porque de esa forma te aseguras que cuando cambie de un semáforo a otro el tránsito este detenido en su totalidad (al menos en la teoria) y así dar paso a los que ya estaban detenidos. Si el caso fuera que los dos estén en amarillo hay un punto de incertidumbre en el que el tránsito de las 2 calles podrían estar queriendo avanzar y los 2 con razón, por lo que sería motivo para muchos accidentes. Al menos así funcionan aca en Mar del Plata. Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Perdón me equivoque de  color, deben estar ambas en rojo, para el detenimiento total.
He realizado cientos de semáforos tanto para maquetas como para la vida real
El rojo es el tiempo más largo ya que equivale al tiempo del verde + el amarillo, esa condición permite que se solapen y den un momento de ambos en rojo.
Esto en un semáforo básico a partir de allí se juega con la configuración para que funcione en un cruce AVda, con calle secundaria y otras instancias.
Para hacer una maqueta sirve lo dicho y esta se puede hacer con 555 y un 4017 y diodos.
Como le piden otras cuestiones el oscilador lo pueden hacer con copuertas, y el resto con flip flops


----------



## megasaw

Gracias por su respuesta, el problema es que no puedo usar el 555 ni el 4017 porque nunca nos lo enseñó, nos enseñó flip flip tipo T, D y J-K pero no ese elemento 4017, y respecto al semáforo de cruce, cómo hago para sincronizar los dos semáforos para que cumplan la condición de juanma2468?


----------



## Eduardo

No sincronizás nada.  Es un solo circuito secuencial con 6 salidas y 6 u 8 estados internos , dependiendo si en la transición R-->V pasa primero por amarillo, algunos semáforos lo hacen y otros no.


----------



## pandacba

Lee de nuevo por eso dije que suplis el oscilador del 555 con compuertas y el 4017 con flip flops


----------



## megasaw

Eduardo dijo:


> No sincronizás nada.  Es un solo circuito secuencial con 6 salidas y 6 u 8 estados internos , dependiendo si en la transición R-->V pasa primero por amarillo, algunos semáforos lo hacen y otros no.


En mi caso, la secuencia es Rojo---> Verde---->Amarillo y así va repitiéndose de acuerdo a los tiempos establecidos


pandacba dijo:


> Lee de nuevo por eso dije que suplis el oscilador del 555 con compuertas y el 4017 con flip flops


He revisado el Datasheet del Lm555 y la verdad que no entiendo el modelo esquemático que utilizan, no veo compuertas lógicas..
He corregido las salidas y ahora funciona como debería, pero me falta implementar el segundo semáforo y el oscilador


----------



## Eduardo

megasaw dijo:


> En mi caso, la secuencia es Rojo---> Verde---->Amarillo y así va repitiéndose de acuerdo a los tiempos establecidos



El semáforo son dos juegos de luces por lo menos.

La secuencia es:      [V,R]-->[A,R]-->[R,R]-->[R,V]-->[R,A]-->[R,R]-->  vuelve al principio

O :      [V,R]-->[A,R]-->[R,R]-->[R,A]-->[R,V]-->[R,A]-->[R,R]-->[A,R]-->  vuelve al principio

El tiempo correspondiente a las transiciones de estado la marcan 3x 555 
*EDIT *  Ah!  cierto que no lo podés usar.    Mas simple entonces porque las transiciones las manda el reloj directamente (el tiempo no importa)



PD.  El profesor hizo bien en preguntar si sabían lo que era un semáforo.


----------



## megasaw

Eduardo dijo:


> El semáforo son dos juegos de luces por lo menos.
> 
> La secuencia es:      [V,R]-->[A,R]-->[R,R]-->[R,V]-->[R,A]-->[R,R]-->  vuelve al principio
> 
> O :      [V,R]-->[A,R]-->[R,R]-->[R,A]-->[R,V]-->[R,A]-->[R,R]-->[A,R]-->  vuelve al principio
> 
> El tiempo correspondiente a las transiciones de estado la marcan 3x 555
> *EDIT *  Ah!  cierto que no lo podés usar.    Mas simple entonces porque las transiciones las manda el reloj directamente (el tiempo no importa)
> 
> 
> 
> PD.  El profesor hizo bien en preguntar si sabían lo que era un semáforo.



La primera secuencia es la que se utiliza en mi país, puesto que de rojo salta a verde directamente, luego pasa a amarillo y finalmente a rojo otra vez. Alguna sugerencia sobre cómo conectar el segundo juego de leds? Había pensado en usar las salidas de los 3 primeros leds y con compuertas hacer que se prendan así, pero serían muchas y con errores, podría usar un MUX? o me recomiendas otro flip flop?


----------



## juanma2468

megasaw dijo:


> La primera secuencia es la que se utiliza en mi país, puesto que de rojo salta a verde directamente, luego pasa a amarillo y finalmente a rojo otra vez. Alguna sugerencia sobre cómo conectar el segundo juego de leds? Había pensado en usar las salidas de los 3 primeros leds y con compuertas hacer que se prendan así, pero serían muchas y con errores, podría usar un MUX? o me recomiendas otro flip flop?


Yo diría que empieces a hacer las tablas de verdad para poder partir de ahí en el diseño


----------



## megasaw

Las tablas serían con las 3 salidas del primer semáforo verdad? porque con las salidas de los 6 Flip Flop... le veo bastante largo...


----------



## Eduardo

megasaw dijo:


> ...Alguna sugerencia sobre cómo conectar el segundo juego de leds? Había pensado en usar las salidas de los 3 primeros leds y con compuertas hacer que se prendan así, pero serían muchas y con errores, podría usar un MUX? o me recomiendas otro flip flop?



Lo primero que tenés que hacer es borrar ese circuito.  
Si en tu circuito original son solo son 3 eventos, ¿Para qué usás 6 bits ?    
Si los leds verde y amarillo se encienden solamente en un estado y cuando están apagados debe estar encendido el rojo  ¿Para qué esa locura de comparadores?

Por otro lado, el que asistió a clases (supuestamente) fuiste vos no nosotros -->  Cuando el profesor te da un trabajo normalmente es para resolver según los métodos enseñados en clase,  resolverlos a pura intuición sin seguir ningún procedimiento puede ser, pero no es lo habitual.   
La pregunta es... ¿Que métodos viste en clase?


----------



## megasaw

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo primero que tenés que hacer es borrar ese circuito.
> Si en tu circuito original son solo son 3 eventos, ¿Para qué usás 6 bits ?
> Si los leds verde y amarillo se encienden solamente en un estado y cuando están apagados debe estar encendido el rojo  ¿Para qué esa locura de comparadores?
> 
> Por otro lado, el que asistió a clases (supuestamente) fuiste vos no nosotros -->  Cuando el profesor te da un trabajo normalmente es para resolver según los métodos enseñados en clase,  resolverlos a pura intuición sin seguir ningún procedimiento puede ser, pero no es lo habitual.
> La pregunta es... ¿Que métodos viste en clase?



Quieres decir que sólo se necesitan 3 Flip Flops para armarlo?
Solamente puede estar encendido un led, o rojo, o verde o amarillo, pero en ningún caso pueden encenderse dos al mismo tiempo pues sería erróneo. Y los usamos porque tuvimos sólo 35 min para armarlo, y fue lo primero que se nos ocurrió, hacer un contador 0 a 60, de 0 a 29 enciende el led rojo, de 30 a 54 enciende el verde y de 55 a 60 el amarillo.

Y pues tristemente el profesor que nos da clases, nunca te dice el por qué de las cosas, si te dice está mal, tendrás que hacer lo que sea para saber por qué porque nunca te da indicios de qué está mal, no da correcciones ni nada, así que básicamente nos las tenemos que arreglar nosotros mismos...

Pd: pensé usar flip flops y una Eprom 2732, pero, viendo que dices que 6 bits son innecesarios, me ahorraría un montón saber si es posible hacerlo con sólo 3, pues programar 60 combinaciones es algo demoroso..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Lo ideal para llevar a cabo un diseño simple de semáforo, es usar un CD4017, o dos en cascada, porque según veo se complican los tiempos en uno sólo, y luego agregar los diodos en las salidas según tabla de verdad. De ésta forma se implementa el par de semáforos necesarios y ambos trabajarían sincronizados.


----------



## megasaw

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Lo ideal para llevar a cabo un diseño simple de semáforo, es usar un CD4017, o dos en cascada, porque según veo se complican los tiempos en uno sólo, y luego agregar los diodos en las salidas según tabla de verdad. De ésta forma se implementa el par de semáforos necesarios y ambos trabajarían sincronizados.


 
No puedo usar el CD4017, no me lo enseñaron así que debo usar flip flop en su lugar... pero quisiera saber cómo, puesto que el datasheet del 4017 muestra 5 flip flop tipo D y 10 compuertas para las salidas, además de otros elementos...


----------



## Scooter

Si que hay semáforos, si.

Por cierto el ámbar dura 3s y el tiempo de despeje rojo-rojo depende del tamaño de la intersección, 3s normalmente más 1s cada 10m ya que a 10m/s son 36km/h que es una velocidad de vaciado razonable.
El tiempo de verde 7s para el primer coche y 3s por cada uno de los siguientes.
Esa es la cuenta de la vieja que se utiliza en la realidad.

Efectivamente son seis estados. RR, RV, RA,RR,VR, AR eso para un cruce de dos fases, si son más fases...

Haces un contador de 0 a 99 alimentado por un oscilador de 1Hz
Pones comparadores uno que resetee el contador si quieres un ciclo menor de 100s
Y luego seis comparadores más que active S y R a seis biestables.
Luego con unas puertas conviertes los biestables a colores. En realidad con cuatro biestables vale, uno para V y otro para A de cada calle y cuando no esté ni V ni A es que está en R


----------



## juanma2468

megasaw dijo:


> Quieres decir que sólo se necesitan 3 Flip Flops para armarlo?
> Solamente puede estar encendido un led, o rojo, o verde o amarillo, pero en ningún caso pueden encenderse dos al mismo tiempo pues sería erróneo. Y los usamos porque tuvimos sólo 35 min para armarlo, y fue lo primero que se nos ocurrió, hacer un contador 0 a 60, de 0 a 29 enciende el led rojo, de 30 a 54 enciende el verde y de 55 a 60 el amarillo.
> 
> Y pues tristemente el profesor que nos da clases, nunca te dice el por qué de las cosas, si te dice está mal, tendrás que hacer lo que sea para saber por qué porque nunca te da indicios de qué está mal, no da correcciones ni nada, así que básicamente nos las tenemos que arreglar nosotros mismos...
> 
> Pd: pensé usar flip flops y una Eprom 2732, pero, viendo que dices que 6 bits son innecesarios, me ahorraría un montón saber si es posible hacerlo con sólo 3, pues programar 60 combinaciones es algo demoroso..


Pues que clase de profesor te dice que está mal y no te dice donde, como se supone que uno va a aprender si no sabes que es lo que está mal para corregir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues que clase de profesor te dice que está mal y no te dice donde, como se supone que uno va a aprender si no sabes que es lo que está mal para corregir?


Lo que me parece que el profesor quiere es que descubran que cada semaforo no vive solo en el planeta (que es lo que ellos han hecho) sino que su vida depende de las de sus vecinos en el mismo cruce...lo que demuestra que sus alumnos tienen la mente muy cerrada como para ver la extension completa del problema. Por supuesto que este problema no es solo de ese docente...mis alumnos son iguales..y tambien buscan el problema resuelto en lugar de usar las neuronas...y al fin del curso menos del 20% logrará abrir su mente.


----------



## megasaw

A la final nos pidió que añadiéramos un botón para que el semáforo se ponga en rojo durante 20s para que los peatones crucen y luego vuelva a su secuencia normal, lo hice con una EPROM pero, al presionar el boton luego de cumplir los 20s en rojo, hay un error, se queda colgado unos segundos y luego sí, vuelve a su secuencia. Me tiene loco y sigue diciendo que nadie sabe lo que es un semáforo...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que me parece que el profesor quiere es que descubran que cada semaforo no vive solo en el planeta (que es lo que ellos han hecho) sino que su vida depende de las de sus vecinos en el mismo cruce...lo que demuestra que sus alumnos tienen la mente muy cerrada como para ver la extension completa del problema. Por supuesto que este problema no es solo de ese docente...mis alumnos son iguales..y tambien buscan el problema resuelto en lugar de usar las neuronas...y al fin del curso menos del 20% logrará abrir su mente.


Quieres decir que las conexiones de entrada deben depender de factores externos? como ese botón u otro semáforo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

megasaw dijo:


> Quieres decir que las conexiones de entrada deben depender de factores externos? como ese botón u otro semáforo?


Claro!!!! O como crees que funcionan los semaforos??


----------



## juanma2468

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que me parece que el profesor quiere es que descubran que cada semaforo no vive solo en el planeta (que es lo que ellos han hecho) sino que su vida depende de las de sus vecinos en el mismo cruce...lo que demuestra que sus alumnos tienen la mente muy cerrada como para ver la extension completa del problema. Por supuesto que este problema no es solo de ese docente...mis alumnos son iguales..y tambien buscan el problema resuelto en lugar de usar las neuronas...y al fin del curso menos del 20% logrará abrir su mente.


Si, eso es cierto, mis alumnos tambien son iguales, tratan de obtener la mayor cantidad de beneficios al menor esfuerzo posible, de ser posible que no implique el uso de neuronas, y si ya esta hecho en internet mejor. Pero como docente entiendo que uno es quien los va guiando, y con ello no digo hacerles la tarea, sino ir marcando el rumbo por donde tienen que ir, ya que sino te traen lo que a ellos les parece y termina siendo peor que si uno los hubiera guiado desde el comienzo. Claro que eso no lo voy a generalizar a todos, pero como bien decis, con suerte solo un 20% tiende a mejorar (abrir la mente), el resto se queda como esta o bien van para atras.


----------



## megasaw

Al final, y por evitar que me tache de plagio comparado con mis compañeros, lo he hecho con una eprom 2732, no es lo más óptimo ni rápido, pero sí es fácil de hacer. El problema es que no consigo añadir correctamente el botón para que se quede en rojo 20s, lo hace pero sigue tirando ese bug, la secuencia se traba y luego vuelve a la normalidad...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Sube el esquema y la tabla de valores de la EEPROM. Sino está complicado analizar dónde está el problema.
Por otro lado, el botón debe mantener en Rojo ambos semáforos? O tiene que haber dos botones? Uno para cada intersección?


----------



## Scooter

Uno de los bits de la EPROM activa la inhibición del reloj del contador de forma que se queda ahí "para siempre" hasta que se pulsa el botón que vuelve a habilitar al contador.


----------



## megasaw

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Sube el esquema y la tabla de valores de la EEPROM. Sino está complicado analizar dónde está el problema.
> Por otro lado, el botón debe mantener en Rojo ambos semáforos? O tiene que haber dos botones? Uno para cada intersección?


 Adjunto dos imagenes y un documento con la tabla de verdad, la verdad sólo estaba probando con un botón que controle el semáforo de la izquierda, no había pensado en otro que controle el de la derecha... pero sí, es buen punto, el botón implementado pone en rojo al semáforo de la izquierda, mientras el de la derecha cambia a verde, supongo que también debe tener un botón ese de la derecha para que haga la misma función no? aunque debería controlar qué pasa si se aplastan ambos al mismo tiempo... lo cual veo difícil... Y por sea caso, lo que quise hacer es que al aplastar el botón, el sumador sume 10 a la secuencia de los flip flop mientras los resetea, y luego del sumador conectar a la ROM, es decir, resetearlos y contar 10, 11, 12... y así, al llegar a 30, volvería a su secuencia normal pero hay un bug... espero puedan ayudarme... :/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

En realidad, cuándo se presiona el botón, sólo puede forzar al rojo luego de tiempo X.
Porque sino cualquier peatón que quiera cruzar en cualquier momento, ocasionaría atascos de vehículos.
En mi región, sólo funciona el botón luego de que ocurrió al menos un ciclo completo de verde a rojo. Si alguien presiona antes de cumplir el tiempo mínimo se ignora. Y deberá volver a probar luego o esperar el rojo que vendrá cuándo le corresponda.
Y sí, debe haber dos botones, cuándo uno fuerza al rojo, pero antes pasar por el amarillo, y  el otro puede pasar a verde o bien a amarillo intermitente, todo depende de lo que se requiere. Siguiendo la idea de Scooter, un botón puede ir en la entrada A6 por ejem. y el otro en la entrada A7. Entonces considerando sólo A6, deberás crear una nueva tabla de verdad, lo mismo cuando se accione A7.
Deberás acondicionar un impedimento que cuándo un botón se presione el otro no puede, añadiendo algo de lógica externa con FF, puede hacerse sencillamente. O bien aprovechando algún pin libre de salida de EEPROM, cómo señal de inhibición al otro botón.


----------



## Scooter

Lo mas sencillo es poner un contador con un reloj de 2Hz y la memoria programada a tal efecto, así si quieres hace intermitencias o las cosas que desees con solo el contador y la memoria.


----------



## megasaw

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> En realidad, cuándo se presiona el botón, sólo puede forzar al rojo luego de tiempo X.
> Porque sino cualquier peatón que quiera cruzar en cualquier momento, ocasionaría atascos de vehículos.
> En mi región, sólo funciona el botón luego de que ocurrió al menos un ciclo completo de verde a rojo. Si alguien presiona antes de cumplir el tiempo mínimo se ignora. Y deberá volver a probar luego o esperar el rojo que vendrá cuándo le corresponda.
> Y sí, debe haber dos botones, cuándo uno fuerza al rojo, pero antes pasar por el amarillo, y  el otro puede pasar a verde o bien a amarillo intermitente, todo depende de lo que se requiere. Siguiendo la idea de Scooter, un botón puede ir en la entrada A6 por ejem. y el otro en la entrada A7. Entonces considerando sólo A6, deberás crear una nueva tabla de verdad, lo mismo cuando se accione A7.
> Deberás acondicionar un impedimento que cuándo un botón se presione el otro no puede, añadiendo algo de lógica externa con FF, puede hacerse sencillamente. O bien aprovechando algún pin libre de salida de EEPROM, cómo señal de inhibición al otro botón.


 Se me ocurrió usar el botón y un 7476 conectados a los SET, para que se inicien en 10 y continúen con la cuenta, el problema es que al apretar el botón, si se establece en 10, pero se queda en ese valor fijo, no avanza :/ como si el botón siguiera mandando ese pulso y el flip flop no puede cambiar de estado, crees que necesariamente deba reprogramar la eprom?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

No te compliques la vida, debes armar tres tablas de datos, uno por cada situación, sin botón presionado, con  sólo botón A presionado, y luego con sólo botón B presionado.
Y deja que los FF,  trabajen sin detención ni resets. Todo el secreto está en sacarle el jugo a la EPROM.


----------



## megasaw

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No te compliques la vida, debes armar tres tablas de datos, uno por cada situación, sin botón presionado, con  sólo botón A presionado, y luego con sólo botón B presionado.
> Y deja que los FF,  trabajen sin detención ni resets. Todo el secreto está en sacarle el jugo a la EPROM.


Está bien, tendré que ver cómo hago para aplicar esa condición de que ambos no pueden ser presionados al mismo tiempo, y que deban transcurrir al menos 60s para volver a presionar uno de los botones (es lo que veo más difícil de hacer).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Una opción para crear la prioridad de botón pulsado, más tiempo de espera puede ser algo así:


----------

